# Easy-cook Brown vs Basmati White Rice



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Opted for the brown. Downsides are that it takes 30 fckin minutes to cook, whereas Basmati is around 10-12.

Also tastes a little worse.

But I presume the worse tasting, the better it is for me? (I hate veg - I have to eat each mouthful with meat/carbs)

Is Basmati better? Seems popular on here.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

There's more nutrients in brown rice, the milling and polishing that converts brown rice into white rice destroys 67% of the vitamin B3, 80% of the vitamin B1, 90% of the vitamin B6, half of the manganese, half of the phosphorus, 60% of the iron, and all of the dietary fibre and essential fatty acids. Also the oil in whole brown rice helps lower cholesterol.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

brown is welll nicer and better for you...

simples..


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

I have always thought is that refined carbs (white pasta/rice/bread etc) have had much of their goodness removed and it's better to go brown/natural.

Chauffeur, thanks for the info.

The only reason I bring the question up is down to the number of people on here who choose to use Basmati, I wondered whether Basmati had some benefit over brown.


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

soak your brown rice for 15 mins before cooking, makes it taste alot better and a better texture, oh and cooks a little faster too.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

ollie_ollie said:


> soak your brown rice for 15 mins before cooking, makes it taste alot better and a better texture, oh and cooks a little faster too.


Yep, soaking it for 15mins will save you some cooking time, about 15 minutes or so. Total time taken for soaking and cooking = 30mins, exactly same time as cooking from bag, RESULT! :lol:

Just kidding Ollie, does seem to improve texture a bit


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

White rice and Basmati rice are NOT the same!


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Torch - They aren't the same - isn't Basmati less refined?

I will give the soaking a bash this weekend. Also now adding gravy into the mix. Hope this will mask the taste a little!

Cheers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can get brown and white Basmati rice too mate, same as normal rice.

Brown Basmati rice is just as good as normal brown rice, but easier to cook with IMO

I use a mix of both TBH, I use normal basmati every day and brown normal rice at night if I'm cooking something nice. There is not much of a difference in minerals and vits etc to make it worth worrying about - but there is a massive difference in taste, so I'd say eat what you enjoy!

Plain white rice is a no no though for me, polished crap and tastes like it too!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i have just started eating rice again and i have brought a mix of quick cook brown rice and then i brought a basmati and wild rice mixed

will cook both and mix together and then freeze in little resealable bags ready for use!!


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Yep, soaking it for 15mins will save you some cooking time, about 15 minutes or so. Total time taken for soaking and cooking = 30mins, exactly same time as cooking from bag, RESULT! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding Ollie, does seem to improve texture a bit


25 mins total  haha


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL I bought a 10kg bag of normal brown rice >>> I should have tried it first!!!

Shame for it to go to waste but I don't know anyone who'd eat it!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Why not just buy the Basmati brown rice that you can nuke in 2 mins, price aint to bad and no headaches in cooking it


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> White rice and Basmati rice are NOT the same!


This is very true, White basmati rice is pretty low gi, but obviously not high in fibre as say brown rice, but as others have mentioned brow basmati is the way to go if you worried bout the fibre n such:thumbup1:


----------

